# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Is propecia op doktersrecept verkrijgbaar?

## Mona

De dokter bij mij uit het dorp heeft nog nooit van het middel gehoord en adviseerde om over een 1/2 jaar terug te bellen. Hebben meerdere mensen deze ervaring

----------


## Mister Baldy

Ik ben ook bij mijn huisarts geweest voor het medicijn Finasteride/propecia, die kent het medicijn ook niet.
Maar het kunnen uitvluchten zijn om het gewoonweg niet voor te schrijven, want mijn huidpecialist die schrijft het niet voor.
Daarom wil ik het bestellen via het internet, maar ik weet niet welke sites betrouwbaar zijn om dit medicijn te bestellen.

----------


## Ano

Je kan nu propecia aanvragen bij http://www.dokteronline.nl.tt voor 54 euro.

----------


## Agnes574

PROPECIA is een medicijn voor de behandeling van vroege stadia van haarverlies bij mannen (alopecia androgenetica).

Mannelijke kaalheid (alopecia androgenetica) is de meest voorkomende vorm van haaruitval bij mannen. Bij vrouwen en kinderen komt deze vorm zelden voor, aangezien de aanwezigheid van mannelijke hormonen (androgenen) een rol speelt en deze hormoonspiegel bij mannen na de puberteit hoog is. Kaalheid is doorgaans erfelijk. De haaruitval begint meestal met inhammen op het voorhoofd of boven op de achterkant van het hoofd. De haaruitval kan op elke leeftijd beginnen, zelfs rond de leeftijd van 15 jaar. Sommige mensen verliezen alleen haar op bepaalde plekken, waardoor een kale plek ontstaat of de haargrens terugtreedt. Anderen, vooral degenen bij wie al op jonge leeftijd haaruitval optreedt, worden mogelijk helemaal kaal.

Van PROPECIA is wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat het bij jonge mannen (18-41 jr.) die haar beginnen te verliezen dit haarverlies kan stoppen en de haargroei kan verbeteren.

Propecia is een nieuwe tablet die uitsluitend op recept verkrijgbaar is en gebruikt wordt voor de behandeling van vroege stadia van kaalheid (alopecia androgenetica) bij mannen.

Van finasteride is wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat het bij jonge mannen die haar beginnen te verliezen dit haarverlies kan stoppen en de haargroei kan verbeteren. Finasteride wordt over het algemeen goed verdragen.

Finasteride remt het proces waarbij het haar steeds korter en dunner wordt en pakt zo het probleem van haarverlies bij de wortel aan. Vaak leidt dit tot omkering van het proces van haarverlies en zie je nieuwe haargroei.

Het is eenvoudig in te nemen: Eén tablet per dag

(bron: Dokteronline.com)

----------


## Baris

Volgens mij ben ik de enige die finasteride voorgeschreven heeft gekregen van de huisarts. :Smile:

----------

